
LA County Sues IBM's Weather Channel for User Location Tracking - maltalex
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-01-04/la-county-sues-ibm-s-weather-channel-for-user-location-tracking
======
maltalex
>“Unbeknownst to many users, the Weather Channel App has tracked users’
detailed geolocation data for years,” the complaint alleges, calling the
Weather Channel’s actions “unfair and fraudulent.”

Is this the app that comes preinstalled on iPhones? The iPhone app gets its
information from the Weather Channel [0]

[0]: [https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT207492](https://support.apple.com/en-
us/HT207492)

